# what to wear in Dubai?



## hhl103 (May 3, 2011)

Hi all,

I am offered a job there and will move to Dubai in early sept. I will work as a professor in an university. Can I just wear a short-sleeved shirt and pants for my job? Or do I have to go all the way formal (suits with a tie, and so forth) ? 

For common outdoor activities like shopping or whatever, can I just wear shorts?

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

hhl103 said:


> I am offered a job there and will move to Dubai in early sept. I will work as a professor in an university. Can I just wear a short-sleeved shirt and pants for my job? Or do I have to go all the way formal (suits with a tie, and so forth) ?


Not sure what the dress codes are like in universities here, my only experience of them is being rugby tackled by a security guard while innocently trying to buy a sandwich in a female-only cafeteria (there weren't any signs) but I think if I was going to be a professor, I'd wear a white lab coat at all times.



hhl103 said:


> For common outdoor activities like shopping or whatever, can I just wear shorts?


Probably best wearing a t-shirt, short sleeved shirt too, save going topless for the beach/pool!


----------

